# Ashe wants to draw your Mayor!



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

~ Ashe wants to draw your Mayor! ~ 

STATUS: CLOSED
Requests expected to be back open on 4/21​
I love to draw so I want to draw your Mayor! My first requests were free but now I'm charging in-game bells (since I'm broke and getting bit busy to make these free, sorry!) 

THINGS TO KNOW: 
- I accept 3 requests at a time.
- There's a waiting list at the end of this post. When I finish a request, I cross them off. (so you can see when I'm almost close to opening requests again)
- When the waiting list is empty, I'm back open!

PRICE INFO: 
- Each Chibi costs 500k in-game bells. 
- You pay first before going on the waiting list.
- Your drawing will be finished within 24 hours! (I work fast!)

RULES: 
- Do not claim the drawings to be made by you.
- You may post them offsite, on your sigs, avatars, etc, but please credit me. (with a link to this thread)
- You can edit them anyway you want, make your own sigs with, etc.
- You must provide a reference image. (simple screenshot of your character works)
- Not really a rule but I'd appreciate it if you put your reference in a spoiler tab/some sort of closable tab.
- Put the word "silly" somewhere in your post so I know you read the rules. 
- I don't draw AC animals/characters. Only Mayors, sorry!
- Only 1 mayor per request. You can request another mayor of yours again next time I open requests. 
- I only draw them in 2 poses (which you select), no held items.
- You must fill out the form.
- You MUST be able to pay right away when you submit your request. I need payment before I begin the drawing. If you can't pay when you submit your request, you will be denied. 
- Only request when requests are open. Requests sent when I'm closed will be ignored. (no reserve spots)

AVAILABLE POSES/EXAMPLES: 






FORM: 

```
[SIZE=1]Name:
Which Pose: 1 or 2?
Gender:
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc)
Hair style: (pony tail, bun, short, bob, etc)
Reference pic:
FC: 
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!]
[/SIZE]
```

WAITING LIST: 
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.*


PORTFOLIO: 


Spoiler: Portfolio



Lynn
Tabbles of Kanto
Ren
Sej
Drew
Mark
Joonbug
Ashley
Artemis
Hanami
Michelle
Anthony
Sarah
Nami
Cuhdalie
Zander
Foxy
Rose
Emma
Yundai
Lauren
Nemu
Airen
Chris
Kelly
Melsi
Noah
Jennifer
Flora
Jessie
Polly Polly2
Jess
HoneyBun
Katie
Mimi


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 2, 2014)

I would Iove one! I have a girl character but im a boy so could I have pose 2 with the punk look? I will try to figure out how to send a photo. Also Wink look two.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

Name: lynn
Which Pose: one
Expression: eyes open and smiling
Reference pic: [x][x][x][x] (x)
Anything else?:  Thank you so much c: those are so adorable and silly <33


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Name: lynn
> Which Pose: one
> Expression: eyes open and smiling
> Reference pic: [x][x][x][x] (x)
> Anything else?:  Thank you so much c: those are so adorable and silly <33



Alright! You're first on the waiting list ^^ Ty for requesting :3



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would Iove one! I have a girl character but im a boy so could I have pose 2 with the punk look? I will try to figure out how to send a photo. Also Wink look two.



Please read the rules!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 2, 2014)

I dont know how to upload a pic?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will make the form later once I figure out how to upload a pic from my 3ds.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I dont know how to upload a pic?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will make the form later once I figure out how to upload a pic from my 3ds.



I'm not sure of all the ways to do it, but what I do is I have a usb SD card reader and I just plug that into my computer O: Hope that helps. xD


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 2, 2014)

I would love one! 
Name: Tabbles of Kanto
Which Pose: 1
Expression: Surprise me! (If you can't do this, I'll tell you which pose, silly!)
Reference pic: 




I had to have someone else take the screenshots, as I can't take them myself. Please exclude the blue mayor, and Rasher.
Anything else?: I would frickin love you forever if you could draw Tiffany with my mayor. Edit: Saw in the OP you don't do villagers.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I would love one!
> Name: Tabbles of Kanto
> Which Pose: 1
> Expression: Surprise me! (If you can't do this, I'll tell you which pose, silly!)
> ...



Alright! You are 2nd on the waiting list ^^


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

Name: Joonbug, mayor-Jisoo (not the mayor in sig haha)
Which Pose: 2
Gender: boy
Expression: frowning is fine 
Reference pic: put up in a sec depending on the answer to:
Anything else?: silly question (kekeke) but is a picture of the screen okay? my phone is nice so it will be clear


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Name: Joonbug, mayor-Jisoo
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: boy
> Expression: frowning is fine
> ...



Yeah that should be fine. Long as I can see most parts of your clothing well. o:


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

that should be workable, but I can find pictures of the items if its difficult. /I'm trying to plot reset at the moment, and once I take the picture I'll have to resize it... if the time means I can't have the slot I understand /


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I won't reserve slots but let me know if you get the reference pic


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 2, 2014)

Code:
Name: Ren 
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please
Gender: female !
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) up to you, something happy 
Reference pic: 
Anything else?: silly ^_^
Thanks!


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

haha nope then. 
I'll stalk for a slot sometime. Thanks anyway


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 2, 2014)

*dramatic Star Wars moment*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I WAS TOOO LATTTTTEEEEEE!!!!!


....

Ahem *clears throat*

We'll I guess I'll just stalk for now~! （＾∇＾）


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

Karen said:


> Code:
> Name: Ren
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please
> Gender: female !
> ...



Alright! You are 3rd on the waiting list!

To everyone else, I finish these really quick so you don't have to wait a week or anything haha XD Will probably open again sometime today or if not, then tomorrow~


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 2, 2014)

I shall wait till there is a open spot.  
Can I fill out the form though?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Name: lynn
> Which Pose: one
> Expression: eyes open and smiling
> Reference pic: [x][x][x][x] (x)
> Anything else?:  Thank you so much c: those are so adorable and silly <33



Your mayor is done! Enjoy 







NaraFlower said:


> I shall wait till there is a open spot.
> Can I fill out the form though?



You can fill it out to keep but please don't post it yet until I'm back open ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh adorable thank you so much <33 ;v;


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you like it! ^_^



PurplPanda said:


> I would love one!
> Name: Tabbles of Kanto
> Which Pose: 1
> Expression: Surprise me! (If you can't do this, I'll tell you which pose, silly!)
> ...



Here's your mayor, hope you like it!


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

silly
only mayors? 
is that levi?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> silly
> only mayors?
> is that levi?



Yeah I only do Mayors. ^^;

LOL yes it is Levi hahaha c:


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

This is just silly, but I want one in pose 2























As for the hair, can you make it long and brown?  Like my real hair?
https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/1395849_10152063584918185_1335485046_n.jpg


----------



## Ashe (Apr 2, 2014)

Zander, please don't request when my requests are closed. I don't reserve spots so your request will be ignored. I will open requests maybe tonight or tomorrow. You will have to re-request when they are open.


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

TO be honest, I didnt see it was closed.  I thought I read everything....
*goes to look again

EDIT:  I see what happened.

When I scrolled one click down, it goes from the top of the page, to right above the "Rules" line.  So I never saw the status line


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Zander, please don't request when my requests are closed. I don't reserve spots so your request will be ignored. I will open requests maybe tonight or tomorrow. You will have to re-request when they are open.


Oops. I didn't know I wasn't supposed to request if you are closed. My bad, but i'll be gladly to re-request tomorrow.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey I finally figured out how to upload mayor pics? can I do a request since I commented early on yesterday or do I wait? if you do allow me to take a request here is my mayor however if you could translate it to male perspective that would be amazing.


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

I WANT ONE!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really hope you open up a spot soon. These are just 2 cute ^-^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> Code:
> Name: Ren
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please
> Gender: female !
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like it ^^






Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules.


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

Silly!

Name: Sej
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please ^-^
Gender: Female
Expression: Smiling please
Reference pic:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anything else?: Could my mayor be holding an ice cream please?

Thanks!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

SILLY! 

Name: Drew
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2 please
Gender: I have a female character but if you could translate her as male perspective that would be preferred.
Expression: serious look or slight grin.
Anything Else: If you are capable of adding similar sunglasses that would be so awesome. if not no worries. 
Thanks so much for doing this!!
Reference Pic:


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 3, 2014)

Silly I would love one 

Name: Mark
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Male
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) smiling.
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: Refs


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

Silly♥
Name: Wolfette
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) wink, smile


Spoiler: Reference pic:






Anything else?: don't think so haha


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah that was fast. Within minutes they closed xD Alright so Sej, Drew, and Mark were first so they are now on the waiting list!


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

Aww, thanks! Well, your art is amazing!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

darnyy~~


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, Sej! 

And no worries Staticistic. I will probably open again sometime later today. I finish these rather quickly ^^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

nahh s'okay~~
I will try to stay on the lookout


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey! I hope i'm not being annoying or anything but how long does it roughly take?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

YAY I am so excited thanks so much your art is AMAZING this will be my first ever mayor pic! I will make sure to have the person who is creating my signature to add a credit with your name for my mayor since she adds mayor pics for free!


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG it's so cute! Tysm


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hey! I hope i'm not being annoying or anything but how long does it roughly take?



I don't take that long. I can't say when exactly I'll finish but expect the whole waiting list to be done sometime today ^_^

@Drew: Thanks! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

hehe. if it is too complicated to use my mayor pic and do it in a male perspective then don't worry and just do the female. I am happy with whatever. but people are gonna be confused seeing a female pic in my sig. lol


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> hehe. if it is too complicated to use my mayor pic and do it in a male perspective then don't worry and just do the female. I am happy with whatever. but people are gonna be confused seeing a female pic in my sig. lol



If you want it more male-like, do you want the hair different then? Right now it has like 2 black buns, do you want it changed? O:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> If you want it more male-like, do you want the hair different then? Right now it has like 2 black buns, do you want it changed? O:



I would prefer not to cause you any trouble so you can keep it as it is.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 3, 2014)

Name: Ashley
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: Some cool expression. Make me look awesome.
Reference pic: http://nelaya.deviantart.com/art/Julian-Hoodie-QR-Code-439675730


Anything else?: I am blue dabba dee dabba die, if I were green I would die ~<3
Ok, now I'm just being _silly_


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

How's mine going?(sorry, just SO excited!)


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry Ashley, requests are closed!

@Sej: Haven't started yet. I just got out of the shower and I have a few things to finish first. I'll probably start in 2-3 hours or so 



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would prefer not to cause you any trouble so you can keep it as it is.



You sure? I can do like a general boy hair style if you want. It's no biggie.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Sorry Ashley, requests are closed!
> 
> @Sej: Haven't started yet. I just got out of the shower and I have a few things to finish first. I'll probably start in 2-3 hours or so
> 
> You sure? I can do like a general boy hair style if you want. It's no biggie.



Whoops. I'll just come back later and ask if you can do it then. ><


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

No it's ok. I think the buns will make HIM look different and unique and it will be a replica of my mayor so I really don't mind.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2014)

Watching carefully for you to open.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Sej said:


> Silly!
> 
> Name: Sej
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please ^-^
> ...



Hey there! Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

Omg! I love it!  Will use it when I am on laptop again!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

YAY that means I am next on the list!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Glad you like it! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your mayor, hope you like it!


Thank you!


----------



## andyn_ (Apr 3, 2014)

Whoops, sorry. Did not see that requests were closed.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> SILLY!
> 
> Name: Drew
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2 please
> ...



Your mayor is done! Hope you like ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Silly I would love one
> 
> Name: Mark
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy  



Spoiler











Requests are now back open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules!


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 3, 2014)

Name: Joonbug
Which Pose: 2
Gender: male
Expression: frowning i guess
Reference pic: 
Anything else?: silly me trying again


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 3, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Name: Ashley
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: Female
> Expression: Some cool expression. Make me look awesome.
> ...



May I take my order now?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Alright Joonbug! You're first on the waiting list. What's on your t-shirt exactly? o.o

@Sir Takoya: Yup! You're 2nd on the waiting list! For your hat, does the text say "10P"?


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 3, 2014)

eh just a pattern :/ its a qr code. you can just make it a red v-neck if thats works 

- - - Post Merge - - -

/goes and looks it up/ ohhhh its a dragon haha but just red is fine


----------



## Silvery (Apr 3, 2014)

I would love one. c:

Name: Artemis
Which Pose: 1
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes open, smiling
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: Pic here













Also a reference of the dress since it's kinda hard to see the pattern.


Anything else?: Silly


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes! Silly!

Ahem, anyways:

Name: Anthony
Which Pose: #1!
Gender: Male
Expression: Eyes open and smiling with mouth open, he's always happy
Reference pic: 

Anything else?: I wish you could add villagers but you don't want them added, I would've added Eugene if you would.

Can I also have another mayor plz?

Name: Marcus
Which Pose: #2
Gender: Male
Expression: Same expression as your example pic for #2
Reference pic: 

He's supposed to wear a leaf, so here's another close-up pic of him wearing the leaf (And also proof that he's barefoot)

Anything else?: Nope that's all.

Are we cool?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Name:Hanami
Which Pose: 1 
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes and mouth open and smiling please
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: Silly






Anything else?: Could she maybe hold a pink bunny balloon~?

Whoops, I guess I was a little to late >~<


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2014)

Am I in?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

Alright Joon, I'll do a red v-neck ^^

And Artemis is 3rd on the waiting list so requests are closed! You guys can submit again later when requests are back open ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2014)

Darn it! I must get a request. And I will not stop until I do! I'll take the 2nd mayor out so I can be quicker.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Hope you like ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Wow its great but I asked for pose 2. no worries though. if you want to change it to pose 2 I will pay you for the inconvenience. if not I will just send this one to the person doing my sig.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow its great but I asked for pose 2. no worries though. if you want to change it to pose 2 I will pay you for the inconvenience. if not I will just send this one to the person doing my sig.



omggg so sorry! I can redo it for you right now since it's my mistake^^ Won't take me too long.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> omggg so sorry! I can redo it for you right now since it's my mistake^^ Won't take me too long.




aww thanks so much. also when I tried to save the art so i could file send it to the person creating my sig there was these weird colors that showed up in the background do you know how I could avoid that?


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> aww thanks so much. also when I tried to save the art so i could file send it to the person creating my sig there was these weird colors that showed up in the background do you know how I could avoid that?


could be wrong but I'm assuming that means its transparent which would be really helpful for the person making the sig.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> aww thanks so much. also when I tried to save the art so i could file send it to the person creating my sig there was these weird colors that showed up in the background do you know how I could avoid that?



Here you go! 



Spoiler











And if you right click the image, save as, it should save with a transparent background O:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok thanks so much hopefully it will work this time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope it still has color in background. maybe it's my computer. can someone maybe save the picture and then send it to pengutango's shop? her thread should be at the top of the list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashe said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much I love it. Sadly I am having problems with my computer the picture still has a staticy background. Thats an old computer for ya. Lol


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

If you send her the pic url, she should be able to save it herself with a transparent bg. http://i.imgur.com/SPwoh1T.png


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 3, 2014)

Name: Michelle
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes open and smiling
Reference pic: click here
Anything else?: Can she have a slight blush? if not, then thats okay. Thank you! 

Silly! <3


----------



## Zander (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok!  First page says open now
This is just silly, but I want one in pose 2

male mayor 





















As for the hair, can you make it long and brown?  Like my real hair?
https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/1395849_10152063584918185_1335485046_n.jpg


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Alright Joonbug! You're first on the waiting list. What's on your t-shirt exactly? o.o
> 
> @Sir Takoya: Yup! You're 2nd on the waiting list! For your hat, does the text say "10P"?



It says 1-UP >< Sorry for the late response!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

OH! Ok haha and it's no prob 

And to zander and Nara, my requests are closed.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh okay. It just said Open at the time. T-T lol


----------



## Zander (Apr 3, 2014)

The fist post said OPEN when I posted.

;_;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks so much Ashe hopefully the link will help her.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 3, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I like it a lot ^^


----------



## Deareux (Apr 3, 2014)

Name: Dom
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 Please
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes Closed, Smiling
Reference pic:



Anything else?: Silly. Thank you very much!


----------



## Zander (Apr 3, 2014)

So...are you open?  The first post says open.


I dont wanna post 3 times when you arent really open


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 3, 2014)

*LET ME HELP HERE: *

Ashe crosses out the names in the slot once they are finished. If the slots are full and not crossed out, it is closed.

You should wait until two are crossed out and then stalk, when she uploads the last one she will put that they are open again, and then post as quickly as possible. 

Thank you and good bye!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 3, 2014)

ah thanks Joon. And sorry, I forgot to edit the open to closed. The waiting list is:

1. Joonbug
2. Ashley
3. Artemis

These 3 were accepted.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 3, 2014)

I just noticed that you do that. I found it pretty helpful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(also I got held up by a very irritating real life conversation so im getting flora in boxes now. Slowly to be careful)


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Name: Joonbug
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: male
> Expression: frowning i guess
> ...



Finished your Mayor! Hope you like it ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

OMG joon's gonna love it. I freaking love your art!


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 4, 2014)

name: Raurinaitis, emilide
which pose: two
gender: male
expression: frowning
reference picture: 



Spoiler










anything else: please ignore the watering can!

i can pay you for any troubles. please excuse if you are not taking requests; as you had finished joonbug's, i had assumed you were taking them again... ah, forgive me if you're no longer taking any, silly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh... ah, i didn't read the status. just the waiting list... sorry!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Drew! I hope he likes 

And sorry raurinaitis, but requests are closed! On the first post, it will say if i'm open or not. I also cross off names as I finish the waiting list so you can see when I'm close to finishing the list.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

by the way I have a question I am willing to pay TBT bells if you could use the face of my mayor that you created and put a background kinda like yours but more boyish. do you think you could do that when you have time?


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 4, 2014)

ah, yes, as i merged into my previous post i realized so... i'm not used to seeing a list when people are doing requests and commissions, so do you open whenever you have completely finished the list? that's what i understand from this.

sorry again!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> by the way I have a question I am willing to pay TBT bells if you could use the face of my mayor that you created and put a background kinda like yours but more boyish. do you think you could do that when you have time?



Sent you a PM 



> ah, yes, as i merged into my previous post i realized so... i'm not used to seeing a list when people are doing requests and commissions, so do you open whenever you have completely finished the list? that's what i understand from this.



Yes, when the list is finished I open requests again ^^


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 4, 2014)

It's true I do love it xD now I have a picture of my lady mayor and my boy mayor! /for the record since I recently met both of you and you have both only seen that mayor- I am a chick haha)

But he's so cute!!!!!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 4, 2014)

lurking~


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2014)

Zander said:


>


Exactly what i'm doing.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys stop spamming the thread with lurking. 
Oh and by the way...
Lurking.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

LOL You guys are silly  Sadly it won't be for another few hours till I finish another request. :c


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> May I take my order now?



Your Mayor is done! Enjoy ^^



Spoiler


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your Mayor is done! Enjoy ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



My goodness that's amazing! I'll put it into my mayor card right away!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Silvery said:


> I would love one. c:
> 
> Name: Artemis
> Which Pose: 1
> ...



Your mayor is done! Hope you like it! Very cute clothes btw ^^



Spoiler











Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules ^^


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 4, 2014)

Name:Hanami
Which Pose: 1 
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes and mouth open and smiling please
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: Silly



View attachment 37420


Anything else?: Could she  be blushing and maybe hold a pink bunny balloon~?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Me, but I cant post a ref ;-; please look into my previous post


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2014)

Name: Anthony
Which Pose: #1!
Gender: Male
Expression: Eyes open and smiling with mouth open, he's always happy
Reference pic:

Anything else?: I wish you could add villagers but you don't want them added, I would've added Eugene if you would.

Rosie's catchphrase is "Silly"


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Static, can you quote the post? I don't want to have to find it D:

Please read the rules paperboy ^^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

I cant believe I finally got a slot ;//;
Its 5am but its worth it!


----------



## Silvery (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Hope you like it! Very cute clothes btw ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really love what you've done! She's so adorable. Thanks so much!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I cant believe I finally got a slot ;//;
> Its 5am but its worth it!



Can you please quote your post? Or else you won't get the slot xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Silly♥
> Name: Wolfette
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> Gender: Female
> ...



Here

- - - Post Merge - - -

Owh god I lost it again, will stay on the look out again


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

No prob, glad you like it, Silvery!

Thank you, Static! 

The waiting list so far is:

1. Hanami
2. Wolfette


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Please read the rules paperboy ^^


What did I do wrong? Well I did read the rules.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What did I do wrong?



oh you edited in the word  Alright, you're 3rd on the list! I'm closed again XD

And what do you mean Static? I can see the pics O:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry its just too late seeing things lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashe said:


> oh you edited in the word  Alright, you're 3rd on the list! I'm closed again XD


Really? Woohoo! You made me so happy.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

Gah! I keep on missing it. T-T


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> Gah! I keep on missing it. T-T



We can switch places if you want :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 4, 2014)

Ashe said:


> No prob, glad you like it, Silvery!
> 
> Thank you, Static!
> 
> ...



Omg I actuly got a spot >~< Thank~you so much for doing my mayor~!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

No, it's fine Static. I can wait some more. lol  Thanks anyways.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> No, it's fine Static. I can wait some more. lol  Thanks anyways.



No really, its ok I wont be back for a week


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay. T-T You are so nice.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> Okay. T-T You are so nice.



A customer of mine is valuable to me<3


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> Name: Michelle
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: Female
> Expression: Eyes open and smiling
> ...



You are the best Static!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> You are the best Static!



Yep static is the best (tried to redirect compliment >///>)


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

This is the bad thing about working over night.  I am sleep when the slots become open.  XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Zander said:


> This is the bad thing about working over night.  I am sleep when the slots become open.  XD



ikr?? Thats why I dont do slots xD


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

That's sweet of you, Static ^^ Alright, I've replaced Static's spot with Nara.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Name:Hanami
> Which Pose: 1
> Gender: Female
> Expression: Eyes and mouth open and smiling please
> ...



Your mayor is done! Btw I don't draw them holding items, sorry D: Hope you still like!



Spoiler












btw for my next waiting list, I might start charging bells (cheap tho) since I really need money and I'm getting more busy to do these for free :c


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm just posting so I can find this easier later when you're open <3 Suuuuuuuuper cute though! ;w;


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> You are the best Static!



Your mayor is finished ^^ Enjoy!



Spoiler











For the next set of requesters, I'm now charging bells, sorry :c Form has also been updated~

And thanks, Emma! ^-^


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 5, 2014)

Not sure what happened, but if Static gets a slot but doesn't have money I can pay


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Not sure what happened, but if Static gets a slot but doesn't have money I can pay



aw that's kind ^^ yeah Static gave his slot up for someone else. (so nice!)


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes! Silly!
> 
> Ahem, anyways:
> 
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^^ 



Spoiler











Requests are open! They cost 500k now so please have me added and ready to pay before you get added to the wait list!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

Me? Your art is cute! <3

Name: Sarah
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Eyes open and smiling
Reference pic: [here]
FC: 3282-3470-2300
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] yes just did!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its simply amazing but I have encountered 1 error in it.

1. He has black hair, not brown.

Think you can fix that right up?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

Sent you a PM bunni, you are 1st on the waiting list!

And sorry! Here you go:



Spoiler


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Sent you a PM bunni, you are 1st on the waiting list!
> 
> And sorry! Here you go:
> 
> ...


Yeah, a lot better. I'm thinking of using that as my avatar, but how?


----------



## cherche (Apr 5, 2014)

Name: nami
Which Pose: 1
Gender: female
Expression: eyes open, smiling widely or tongue hanging out she's a silly mayor~
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: reference










FC: 4656-7303-1412
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 5, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Btw I don't draw them holding items, sorry D: Hope you still like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I love it <3 Thank you so much （＾∇＾）


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

cherche said:


> Name: nami
> Which Pose: 1
> Gender: female
> Expression: eyes open, smiling widely or tongue hanging out she's a silly mayor~
> ...



Alright you're 2nd on the waiting list!

And glad you like it Yami ^^


----------



## Airen (Apr 5, 2014)

Nevermind, Ashe! Sorry! I'll apply another time. c:


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

commenting to get a spot, will edit post! I hope I didn't miss out :c

Missed out again. :[


----------



## Airen (Apr 5, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> commenting to get a spot, will edit post! I hope I didn't miss out :c
> 
> Missed out again. :[


I'm sorry! Q_Q You can go first. I can always just apply another time. c:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

*confused* XD There's still 1 spot left on the waiting list ^^


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello!  This post is a little silly but...
Name: Cuhdalie, but this commission is for my cycling character, Harrison of Erebor 
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Male
Expression: Winking and smiling
Reference pic: 


Spoiler










FC: 0130-3203-5021, added you


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

oh crud.. too late ;________; just going to comment. :c


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright, I'll add you. Let me know when your gates are open!

aw dreamy dont worry. I will open requests again tomorrow


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

thank you c:

Just wanted to say a special thanks to Airen! She pm'd said she wanted to give up a spot for me so big thank you to her! And I was too slow to snatch up the spot she gave up for me D: //I feel so stupid gah//

I'll lurk for tomorrow! and thanks again Airen!


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 5, 2014)

Opened 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awww Sorry Dreamy D: I would not have requested if I knew you were going to >.< >.<
And thank you Ashe! Sorry I'm so bad at communicating in game LOL


----------



## Ashe (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright, Cuhdalie is 3rd on the list so requests are now closed! They will be back open tomorrow ^^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> Opened
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh, no no! don't feel bad dear! You got your spot fair and square! <3 I'll come back tomorrow, no sweat!  <3


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you! So cute! ;-;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

*BUMP* for the amazing ashe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw ashe I added your mayor art you made for me in my new sig. And It's credited for you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm its not showing up. Hooefully it does now.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Me? Your art is cute! <3
> 
> Name: Sarah
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like! 



Spoiler











Thanks Drew ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

hehe no problem. ^_^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Your sig looks great btw, Drew! Ill have to visit your da sometime XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome she is super great. let me know when you want a new signature so I can refer you. I would also pay 100 TBT for you so the price would come out a little cheaper. 

it came out to 250 TBT for mine. pretty good price imo.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

cherche said:


> Name: nami
> Which Pose: 1
> Gender: female
> Expression: eyes open, smiling widely or tongue hanging out she's a silly mayor~
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurks hardcore~


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> Hello!  This post is a little silly but...
> Name: Cuhdalie, but this commission is for my cycling character, Harrison of Erebor
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: Male
> ...



Your Mayor is finished! Hope you like ^_^



Spoiler











Requests are now open!


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

These are pretty adorable. I'm sure people that have gotten one really feel special. It looks like a refined style with some really good focus on line weight and resemblance. You can tell there's some good effort put into these as far as the look of each one goes, even if they share the same pose.


----------



## Darkfoxy64 (Apr 6, 2014)

Name: Foxy
Which Pose: Pose two please :3
Gender: Male
Expression: Winking please :3
Reference pic:
FC: 3222-6832-7356
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yes, I have :3

I will actually pay you 750k since I am a nice guy : D


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

Zander said:


> This is just silly, but I want one in pose 2
> 
> Name: Zander
> Which Pose: 2?
> ...



4th try.  XD


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> These are pretty adorable. I'm sure people that have gotten one really feel special. It looks like a refined style with some really good focus on line weight and resemblance. You can tell there's some good effort put into these as far as the look of each one goes, even if they share the same pose.



Thank you  Yeah, they only come in 2 poses but that way I can finish faster and requesters get their drawings soon  I don't like to keep people waiting ^^ But yeah, I still enjoy drawing them, even if it's the same pose. I love to see how people dress their Mayors up. (And I love drawing clothes, even if I'm not too good at it) haha 

DarkFoxy: Please read the rules ^^

Zander: yayy XD The form changed though, they cost 500k now. Did you add me to your friends list yet? O:


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

edited last post and request sent


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there more room? I'd love a request!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

yes rosie ^^

And ok zander, open your gates and I'll come pick up payment. you are 1st on the waiting list!


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

when you get to my town, head to the right.  There is a patternless area with some trees.  I will put payment there

Gates opening


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

Name: Rose
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1~
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc): A happy expression, smiling. 
Reference pic: 



Spoiler: ref






FC: 4957-4298-1221
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] Don't be silly, of course I have!


----------



## Darkfoxy64 (Apr 6, 2014)

> DarkFoxy: Please read the rules ^^



Okie x3 it was pretty silly of me not to read the rules in the first place, I apologize.

My name is Foxy (of course :3)
I would like pose two please :3
I am a male >:3
I would like to have my picture winking please 
Here is a reference picture by the way :3 
My friend code on my 3DS is 3222-6832-7356 x3 and yes, I have added you to my contacts list on the 3DS

And since I did not read the rules, I will pay you double the amount :3


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw this now! I was asleep.
Thank you so much <3 She looks so adorable


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Please read the rules carefully Rosie!

Ok Darky, you're 2nd on the waiting list! Please open your gates and I'll come soon ^^


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Please read the rules carefully Rosie!
> 
> Ok Darky, you're 2nd on the waiting list! Please open your gates and I'll come soon ^^



My bad, I have edited it.  I have my payment ready.


----------



## Darkfoxy64 (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay :3 my gate is open so come whenever your ready!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright ^^ coming soon Foxy!

And oki Rose! you're 3rd on the waiting list ^^ Please open your gates and I'll come soon to accept payment 

requests are now closed!


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you! c: Gates are open - Payment is on the side~


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright, I just need to add your fc and then I'll be on my way^^


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 6, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your Mayor is finished! Hope you like ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh! I love it! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad you like the drawings, Bunnii and Cuhdalie! ^_^


----------



## cherche (Apr 6, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thank you so much! she's adorable. c:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 6, 2014)

cherche said:


> thank you so much! she's adorable. c:



Glad you like it! It looks super cute in your sig too *_*


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Zander said:


> 4th try.  XD



Your mayor is done  Enjoy!



Spoiler


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning lurkers!

EDIT:You ninja posted on me!  That looks great!  I think I need to make a new sig now.  XD


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL haha I beat you c: Glad you like it! It was my first time drawing a gas mask XD


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

This will not be the last time I buy art from you!  MARK MY WORDS!


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

NEW SIG DONE

Also:  Your sig is a bit big and breaks the rules.  It can only be 250 tall including text.

Just wanted to let ya know before a mod deletes your sig


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah haha I have to make a new sig, but it's ok ^^

And your new sig look great!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Darkfoxy64 said:


> Okie x3 it was pretty silly of me not to read the rules in the first place, I apologize.
> 
> My name is Foxy (of course :3)
> I would like pose two please :3
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> Name: Rose
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1~
> Gender: Female
> Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc): A happy expression, smiling.
> ...



Your mayor is done! Btw, I wasn't sure if your hat part was an actual hat or bangs xD I made them bangs but if it was a hat just let me know and I can fix it 



Spoiler











Alright! Requests are open! First requests to follow the rules will be added to the waiting list ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 7, 2014)

Name: Emma
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2 please!
Gender: Female cx
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) open eyes, closed mouth smile c:
Reference pic: It's in my siggy, under the "art" spoiler c: You can click the link for more examples, if you like!
FC: It's in my sidebar, *silly*~
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] Doing that now! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay, my lurking paid off! <3


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright Emma! Let me know when your gates are open and I'll stop by for payment ^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 7, 2014)

omg it eren. sorry for the random i just got excited. need to get a reference shot >__>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 7, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Alright Emma! Let me know when your gates are open and I'll stop by for payment ^^



My gate is open, Love :3 It's raining so don't forget your umbrella! cx


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> My gate is open, Love :3 It's raining so don't forget your umbrella! cx



Ow I don't have an umbrella LOL I've been wanting that flower one (or is it only in the previous games..i dont even know LOL) Dx Ah well thanks! You are first on the waiting list ^^ 

2 more slots are open till I close again!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 7, 2014)

Name:Yundai
Which Pose: 2
Gender:Female
Expression: winking 
Reference pic:
FC: 1564-2566-1930
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: not yet but i will after i post this
silly


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright! Let me know when your gates are open and I can come accept payment ^^


----------



## Yundai (Apr 7, 2014)

kk gates are open ^^ sorry it took awhile had to do something real quick


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright! Yundai is 2nd on the waiting list ^^ There is 1 more spot until I'm closed!


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 7, 2014)

Name: HoneyBun
Which Pose: 1
Gender: F
Expression: smiling, just like the one you have
Reference pics:


Spoiler










sorry it's kinda blurry, here's the dress used:







FC: to the left
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: not until I get confirmation, thx!

Sorry I'm silly, just really wanted a spot lol


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Please read the rules HoneyBunny ^^


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 7, 2014)

Name: Lauren
Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes open, closed smile
FC: 0662-3486-9333
Reference Pic: 
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yes, silly!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

ahhhh

Well bluegoat followed the rules + has a ref pic ready for me so I'm going to add her to the waiting list. Sorry honey D:

Open your gates bluegoat and ill come accept payment ^^


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 7, 2014)

I edited my post with the word minutes ago and now with the pic but ok :c


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry but it is first come first serve to those who follow all the rules. I don't reserve spots just for posting first. But no worries, I will be open tomorrow again anyway ^^


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gates are open!


----------



## Darkfoxy64 (Apr 7, 2014)

@Ashe I love it : D it looks amazing x3 thank you for the picture :3!


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 7, 2014)

I understand.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright, bluegoat is 3rd and requests are closed ^^

Glad you like it foxy ^^


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Btw, I wasn't sure if your hat part was an actual hat or bangs xD I made them bangs but if it was a hat just let me know and I can fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hat has a little flower crown on the sides ;v; But thank you I love it so much! If you could add the flower crown that would be great~


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> My hat has a little flower crown on the sides ;v; But thank you I love it so much! If you could add the flower crown that would be great~



Oh! Alright sorry, I didn't see it ^^ Here you go!



Spoiler


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Oh! Alright sorry, I didn't see it ^^ Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's alright! Thank you so much~ Do you mind if I put it on my signature & tumblr once i get the time? ;v;


----------



## Ashe (Apr 7, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> It's alright! Thank you so much~ Do you mind if I put it on my signature & tumblr once i get the time? ;v;



Glad you like it! And yup, you can long as you leave credit to me


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Name: Emma
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2 please!
> Gender: Female cx
> Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) open eyes, closed mouth smile c:
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like ^^



Spoiler


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg ;w; It's soooooo cute tysm <333


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

Yundai said:


> Name:Yundai
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender:Female
> Expression: winking
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3



Spoiler


----------



## Yundai (Apr 8, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg so cute <3 ty so much!!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

bluegoat14 said:


> Name: Lauren
> Pose: 2
> Gender: Female
> Expression: Eyes open, closed smile
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like 



Spoiler











Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules ^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2014)

*Name:* Nemu
*Which Pose:* The silly Levi pose ^^
*Gender:* Male 
*Expression:*  Levi expression?
*Reference pic: * 


Spoiler






*FC: *0748-3152-8841 
*Did you add me to your Friends list yet?:* added

though, if i pick pose 1 would you include the ballon?

could you do an expression like this? if not the default levi expression is fine ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Airen (Apr 8, 2014)

Name: Airen
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: Eyes open, neutral mouth c:
Reference pic: 



Spoiler







FC: 2337-4885-6131
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yep c:

Silly~


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

Nemu: sorry I don't draw them holding items. D: Please let me know when your gates are open and I'll accept payment!

Airen: Alright! You're 2nd on the waiting list! After I get Nemu's payment I'll come to your town ^^


----------



## Airen (Apr 8, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Airen: Alright! You're 2nd on the waiting list! After I get Nemu's payment I'll come to your town ^^


Alrighty! I'll just leave my gates open for now. c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2014)

ah ok, then levi pose is fine.
getting out the ds right now ^^

do you also do other types of expressions?
i edited my post w/ an example


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

Name: chris
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2
Gender: male
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) a closed smile. just like it appears in the pic. 
Reference pic: 



Spoiler






FC: 2535-4856-6201
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: YES! [required for payment!]

This is all so silly.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, I can do the expression you posted.  I'll be coming to your town when you're gates are open ^^

Alright Chris! You are 3rd on the waiting list so requests are closed^^ I'll be coming to your town soon to accept payment!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Yup, I can do the expression you posted.  I'll be coming to your town when you're gates are open ^^
> 
> Alright Chris! You are 3rd on the waiting list so requests are closed^^ I'll be coming to your town soon to accept payment!


 
should be open now ^^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright coming to Airen's town then I'll go to Chris'!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

Just to let you know, my gates are already open.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright I recieved everyones payments, thanks guys! The drawings will be finished in the next 24h ^^


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's so cute, I absolutely LOVE it!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> *Name:* Nemu
> *Which Pose:* The silly Levi pose ^^
> *Gender:* Male
> *Expression:*  Levi expression?
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like! ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## applepopple (Apr 9, 2014)

Name: Jessie
Which Pose: 1 
Gender: female
Expression: I would love happy face, with eyes open!
Reference pic:
FC: 2895-7256-5791
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yep!

And could you make that strawberry hat and dress look cuter not that goofy as they look now xD
I've just started new town and have barely nothing cute yet! 

Love your work! <3


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
ITS SO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad you like it! haha 

And sorry applepopple, but requests are closed atm.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Glad you like it! haha
> 
> And sorry applepopple, but requests are closed atm.



oh, his socks actually go up higher in game. do you think that would look weird w/ your style?


----------



## applepopple (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Glad you like it! haha
> 
> And sorry applepopple, but requests are closed atm.


Haha, sorry for that. I saw that one spot is almost empty at waiting list and wrote quickly this, and forgot "silly" also. And didn't read that text what was written on red!
But alrighty, I'll lurk around then


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> oh, his socks actually go up higher in game. do you think that would look weird w/ your style?



ooh ok try this:



Spoiler


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> ooh ok try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you!!! ^^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Airen said:


> Name: Airen
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: Female
> Expression: Eyes open, neutral mouth c:
> ...



Your mayor is finished! I couldn't tell what your hair looks like in the back so if it's wrong just let me know xD



Spoiler


----------



## Airen (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! I couldn't tell what your hair looks like in the back so if it's wrong just let me know xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh my goodness that is the cutest thing ever! The hair in the back is actually the bun hairstyle c:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Airen said:


> Oh my goodness that is the cutest thing ever! The hair in the back is actually the bun hairstyle c:



ooh ok haha here you go! 



Spoiler


----------



## Airen (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> ooh ok haha here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's perfect! Thank you! c:


----------



## oak (Apr 9, 2014)

*lurks* I've been checking the thread all day to see the status change to open! I hope I can get a spot next time  It's some very cute art. :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 9, 2014)

Hiii. I'm probably annoying by now but just wanted to say. LOOKAT MY SIGGIE. LOOK HOW CUTE HE IS. 

Ok, I'll leave now.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> Name: chris
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 2
> Gender: male
> Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) a closed smile. just like it appears in the pic.
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Hope you like ^^



Spoiler











And aw glad you guys like my drawings ^^ And the sig looks great! 

Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules!


----------



## Kellybelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Silly me wakes up at 3 am to get in line. 
*Name: *Kelly
*Which Pose:* 2
*Gender:* female
*Expression: *eyes open, smiling, blushing, please! 
*Reference pic: *


Spoiler: Reference






*FC:* 0662-4038-7230 
*Did you add me to your Friends list yet?:* Yup!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Omg Kelly! It's 3am there?! aw I feel honored ;-; Let me know when your gates are open and I'll come accept payment, then you go back to sleep! LOL


----------



## Kellybelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Omg Kelly! It's 3am there?! aw I feel honored ;-; Let me know when your gates are open and I'll come accept payment, then you go back to sleep! LOL



Hahaha. Yep, it is. Ahh~ Lurking finally pays off! Loading up the game right now and opening the gates asap!
Your art is soooo awesome *^*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are open ^_^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you kelly! You're first on the waiting list ^^ There's 2 more spots before I close!


----------



## Kellybelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Thank you kelly! You're first on the waiting list ^^ There's 2 more spots before I close!



Thank YOU for sharing your art *^* Well then, good night/day c:


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Hope you like ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love it! There is only one thing I would like fixed if you don't mind. It's my reference picture. Could you make the color of the rims match these? http://moridb.com/items/accessories/pilot-shades


----------



## meo (Apr 9, 2014)

Could I please have my Mayor done? 
Name: melsi
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Just like in the example? I forgot I change my eye color to black and I know one of the photos is green. If it could stay black that would be wonderful! I just wanted you to be able to see the side view with the bandaid. ^^
Reference pic: 


Spoiler






FC: 418423808155
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] Doing it now! Yes.

Silly


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> I love it! There is only one thing I would like fixed if you don't mind. It's my reference picture. Could you make the color of the rims match these? http://moridb.com/items/accessories/pilot-shades



Here you go!



Spoiler











Please read the rules carefully Melsi ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright Let me know when your gates are open, Melsi and I'll come accept payment ^^


----------



## meo (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had to leave to pick up my family from the airport. :x can I check back when I get home to do payment?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh alright, that's fine. Please don't take longer than 2 hours though XD


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 9, 2014)

Tyvm!


----------



## meo (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Oh alright, that's fine. Please don't take longer than 2 hours though XD



Just got home! So sorry for the wait, airport was crazy. ;_;

Gate is open.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 9, 2014)

No problem ^^ You're 2nd on the waiting list. I'll be accepting 1 more request!


----------



## meo (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you so much! Look forward to it. ^^  <333


----------



## oak (Apr 10, 2014)

Name: Noah
Which Pose: 2 please!
Gender: Male
Expression: Grumpy face
Reference pic:
My boots have changed to cowboy boots, but if you wanna just draw them black that's fine. Would you be able to add a 5 o'clock shadow to his face? Also, could you add black ear stretchers? I'm sorry for all the extra details i'm asking, I'm just trying to make my mayor look like me. If i'm asking too much, feel free to leave any of it out, it's just preferred. c: Thank you. I could pay 1 million if you want. Oh & silly!


Spoiler









FC: 2380-3485-4136
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yep. c:


----------



## pollygone (Apr 10, 2014)

Name: Polly

I have two mayors I'd like drawn (I'm happy to pay double the price) in the same picture. My mayor Astrid and then my other mayor Polly in the same picture. If that can't be done I'd just like Astrid! 

Which Pose: 1 for Astrid, 2 for Polly
Gender: female 
Expression:Astrid smiley and Polly maybe winking or frowning (I don't really mind- just make it cute!) 
Reference pic:
Astrid-


Polly-

FC: <<
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yes!

Silly!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 10, 2014)

Noah was the first to post so I will accept his request and requests are now closed! Sorry polly D:

Let me know when you're ready to do the payment Noah ^^


----------



## pollygone (Apr 10, 2014)

That's okay 

Can I get in the queue for next time or do I need to post again?


----------



## Ashe (Apr 10, 2014)

You'll have to repost your request when im open ^^


----------



## maddison (Apr 10, 2014)

wow this stuff is so cute ehehe


----------



## pollygone (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay


----------



## Lex (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh...my...goodness.
The cuteness! :3


----------



## Ashe (Apr 10, 2014)

Kellybellydelly said:


> Silly me wakes up at 3 am to get in line.
> *Name: *Kelly
> *Which Pose:* 2
> *Gender:* female
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3



Spoiler











omg thanks guys for the kind words ^_^


----------



## Kellybelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Thank you so very much!!! It's sooooo cute *^* The lurking/waiting was totally worth it 
Lots of thanks! *g*


----------



## Ashe (Apr 10, 2014)

melsi said:


> Could I please have my Mayor done?
> Name: melsi
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> Gender: Female
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy 



Spoiler


----------



## meo (Apr 10, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Eeeee, she's soooooo cute. >.<; Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 10, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Name: Noah
> Which Pose: 2 please!
> Gender: Male
> Expression: Grumpy face
> ...



Your mayor is done! Hope you like ^^



Spoiler











btw, requests will remain closed until sometime tomorrow!


----------



## oak (Apr 11, 2014)

Omg it's perfect. I loved it so much, thank you for making this for me. :3


----------



## radical6 (Apr 11, 2014)

not gonna request yet but uh do you draw gas masks?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

ok I am back!
*will stalk for slot♥*


----------



## Ashe (Apr 11, 2014)

Requests are now open ^^ First to follow the rules will be accepted.



tsundere said:


> not gonna request yet but uh do you draw gas masks?



yes I do


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 11, 2014)

oh, yay! Finally c: silly. ^~^ 

Name: Jennifer
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Female!
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Eyes open and smiling (basically like the mayor in your sig! )
Reference pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FC: 1005-9828-7555
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] yup! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

edited post with mayor ref + more info. Thank you. (-:


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 11, 2014)

How silly 

Name: Flora
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: eyes open with a grin, and a little bit of blush!
Reference pic: will be posting!
FC: in side bar
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: believe so!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright dreamy! Let me know when your gates are open and I'll come accept payment ^^

Oki swift! I will come to your town next ^^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 11, 2014)

grabbing bells now and opening gates. (-:

- - - Post Merge - - -

open!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 11, 2014)

Ty Dreamy!

Ok, let me know when your gates are open swift ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 11, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Ty Dreamy!
> 
> Ok, let me know when your gates are open swift ^^



I'll be open in a bit!! x3 I just need to get my stuff cleaned up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are open! I'm flora from azalia!

- - - Post Merge - - -

here's my pic!


----------



## pollygone (Apr 12, 2014)

Name: Polly

I have two mayors I'd like drawn (I'm happy to pay double the price) in the same picture. My mayor Astrid and then my other mayor Polly in the same picture. If that can't be done I'd just like Astrid! 

Which Pose: 1 for Astrid, 2 for Polly
Gender: female 
Expression:Astrid smiley and Polly maybe winking or frowning (I don't really mind- just make it cute!) 
Reference pic:
Astrid-


Polly-

FC: <<
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yes!

Silly!


----------



## Airen (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a quick question. I just started my second town and want to end up putting my second Mayor in my signature as well. Am I allowed to order another drawing? c: It'll be in the future of course.


----------



## applepopple (Apr 12, 2014)

Please silly me on the waiting list!  I'm on mobile but I'll add my info in 10 min :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think its still open


----------



## applepopple (Apr 12, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Name: Jessie
> Which Pose: 1
> Gender: female
> Expression: I would love happy face, with eyes open!
> ...



Yay! Finally found it! I hope I can now make it to waiting list


----------



## Mao (Apr 12, 2014)

Silly!

Name: Hazel
Which Pose: 1 please :3
Gender: Female
Expression: Smile, kinda like  so like the one in your sig xD
Reference pic: http://imgur.com/a/uFFIk (may change the picture, one min)
FC: to the left
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] Adding now!

Hope there's still a slot ;-;


----------



## Ashe (Apr 12, 2014)

Polly: I don't see your reference pics, so I can't accept you D: I also only do 1 mayor at a time. 

applepopple: Your were first to have all the requirements filled so I will put you on the waiting list! Please let me know when your gates are open so I can come collect payment ^^

Airen: Yup, I can draw you another mayor  You can request as many as you like but you can only request 1 per request. Hope that makes sense ^^

Requests are now closed!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

owh god now there's a price?? O:
goddamit I can't pay


----------



## Ashe (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah sorry :c But considering most people charge 1m+ for full body, I think my price of 500k is pretty reasonable xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

it is its just.. I am so unluckkyy
I have wifi issues with my DS and it sucks how I had to be away..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't regret giving my slot away I just didn't know you were gonna charge soon


----------



## pollygone (Apr 12, 2014)

My requests were on the other page

- - - Post Merge - - -



pollygone said:


> Name: Polly
> 
> I have two mayors I'd like drawn (I'm happy to pay double the price) in the same picture. My mayor Astrid and then my other mayor Polly in the same picture. If that can't be done I'd just like Astrid!
> 
> ...


Are you still closed? 

I really wanted one of your drawings! I wasn't on my computer so I couldnt get the pictures, but Ii thought it would be okay cause you'd already seen them


----------



## Ashe (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry requests are closed now D: You'll have to wait when I'm open again. When requests are open, I need you to fill out the form completely or you won't be accepted. I don't go through past posts to find old requests xD


----------



## pollygone (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh okay, I just thought it was clear/obvious to you


----------



## applepopple (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashe said:


> applepopple: Your were first to have all the requirements filled so I will put you on the waiting list! Please let me know when your gates are open so I can come collect payment ^^
> 
> Requests are now closed!


Yay, thanks a lot!  sorry I wasn't online earlier, can I pay you now or tomorrow? I'm in bed now and going to sleep soon :3


----------



## Airen (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Airen: Yup, I can draw you another mayor  You can request as many as you like but you can only request 1 per request. Hope that makes sense ^^



It does. Wonderful, thanks! c:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 12, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> oh, yay! Finally c: silly. ^~^
> Name: Jennifer
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> Gender: Female!
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3


Spoiler


----------



## Ashe (Apr 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> How silly
> 
> Name: Flora
> Which Pose: 2
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy 


Spoiler


----------



## aschley (Apr 12, 2014)

ill be keeping a close eye on this!!! =) =)


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh! it's so cute! thank you <3


----------



## pollygone (Apr 13, 2014)

Keeping an eye out too...


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 13, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG I LOVE IT <3
Thanks so much!
{Also can i use this on tumblr? I'll give credit to you o3o}


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad you like it! And yup, you can use it on tumblr. Please link credit to this thread though ^^

And sorry for the wait. I'm waiting for someones payment before I open requests again.


----------



## pollygone (Apr 13, 2014)

thats okay!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Yay! Finally found it! I hope I can now make it to waiting list



Your mayor is finished ^^ Enjoy!


Spoiler











btw requests are not open yet. They will open later today since I'm busy right now.


----------



## applepopple (Apr 13, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished ^^ Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks! Love it <3 so cute!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad you like ^^

Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules.


----------



## pollygone (Apr 13, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Name: Polly
> 
> I have two mayors I'd like drawn (I'm happy to pay double the price) in the same picture. My mayor Astrid and then my other mayor Polly in the same picture. If that can't be done I'd just like Astrid!
> 
> ...



Me please!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

I only draw 1 mayor at a time so which one do you want drawn O:


----------



## pollygone (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you not count it as two different orders? I'm willing to pay over double of the usual price

If not can I have Astrid first please!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 13, 2014)

Code:
Name: FrozenElsa (Leila)
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1 please!
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Winking:3
Reference pic:
FC: Sidebar!
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] I would but I'll have to tomorrow! I haveto sleep but your art is brill that I have to get a spot!

Silly:3


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 13, 2014)

Name: Jess/Chai
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: Female
Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Winking and smiling 
Reference pic: In signature (the mayor with purple hair)
FC: Under avi ^.^
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] yep!
SILLY ;D

Also, you can leave the glasses off on my mayor.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Can you not count it as two different orders? I'm willing to pay over double of the usual price
> 
> If not can I have Astrid first please!



To let everyone get a chance at a chibi, I don't draw 2 mayors at once. I will draw your Astrid one and if you want the other one drawn, youll have to submit another request later c: I'll add you now, let me know when your gates are open and I'll come get payment ^^

FrozenElsa: Please read the rules. I also need you to be able to pay now xD

sylveoncrossing: Thanks! you're 2nd on the waiting list. I'll come accept payment soon. Let me know when your gates are open!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 13, 2014)

Stupid timezone
Okay I added the password thing but I guess there won't be a slot when I come back...


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> Stupid timezone
> Okay I added the password thing but I guess there won't be a slot when I come back...



Do you want to pay me today or try another time? If you want to pay now I can accept you xD


----------



## pollygone (Apr 13, 2014)

Opening now!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

Alright I'm on my way  

1 spot still available.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah sorry something came up and I gtg. I'll be back to accept payment sylveon and whoever the 3rd spot goes to. brb D:


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, I'm back silly!

Pose: 1
Gender: F
Expression: Smiling
Reference pics:


Spoiler









It's kinda blurry, so here's the dress used:







FC: to the left
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: Yes
[/QUOTE]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name: HoneyBun - that got cutout ._.


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 13, 2014)

Ashe said:


> To let everyone get a chance at a chibi, I don't draw 2 mayors at once. I will draw your Astrid one and if you want the other one drawn, youll have to submit another request later c: I'll add you now, let me know when your gates are open and I'll come get payment ^^
> 
> FrozenElsa: Please read the rules. I also need you to be able to pay now xD
> 
> sylveoncrossing: Thanks! you're 2nd on the waiting list. I'll come accept payment soon. Let me know when your gates are open!



Okay ^.^ Just give me 5 minutes and i'll open them.


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

Name: Mimi
Which Pose: 2 !
Gender: Female
Expression: Just smiling uvu
Reference pic: 



Spoiler








FC: to the right !!
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: I am right now silly !!

uuu I feel like I'm too late ;v;


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 13, 2014)

Gate's open!
EDIT: i have to go do a trade and i don't think you're online anymore. D; so i will check back after the trade and re-open them if you're on again.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm back, sorry for the confusion. 

Ok Sylveon, let me know when your gates are open!

and HoneyBun is 3rd! Let me know when your gates are open


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 13, 2014)

Gate's open!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 13, 2014)

alright ty! I just need sylveoncrossing's payment now ^^


----------



## Ashe (Apr 14, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Me please!



Your mayor is finished ^^Enjoy!


Spoiler


----------



## pollygone (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished ^^Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love it so much! 
Thank you!! She's looks so adorable! I'm defiantly getting you to draw Polly!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 14, 2014)

sylveoncrossing said:


> Name: Jess/Chai
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> Gender: Female
> Expression: (eyes open? Winking? smiling? Frowning? etc) Winking and smiling
> ...



Hello! Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3


Spoiler


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Hello! Your mayor is finished! Enjoy :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg she is soooo adorbs! Thanks Ashe!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 14, 2014)

HoneyBunny said:


> Hey, I'm back silly!
> Pose: 1
> Gender: F
> Expression: Smiling
> ...



Your mayor is finished  Enjoy!


Spoiler











Requests are now open! I will accept the first 3 who follow the rules. The form has also changed a little so please provide updated info.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 14, 2014)

Name: Katie
Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
Gender: I am a female silly c:
Expression: Eyes open, smiling (with mouth shut)
Hair style: ponytail
Reference pic: 



Spoiler:  Ref






FC: In sidebar
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: [required for payment!] Just about to c:


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will use it asap :3


----------



## pollygone (Apr 15, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Name: Polly
> 
> I have two mayors I'd like drawn (I'm happy to pay double the price) in the same picture. My mayor Astrid and then my other mayor Polly in the same picture. If that can't be done I'd just like Astrid!
> 
> ...


Can you draw Polly for me now too?


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 15, 2014)

Name: Mimi
Which Pose: 2
Gender: Female
Expression: eyes open and smiling c:
Hair style: short
Reference pic: 



Spoiler




bigger


FC: 2724-0075-1645
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: yes I did silly uvu


----------



## Ashe (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright! MindlessPatch, pollygone, and kyosaya have been added to the waiting list! I'll pm you guys about when you are ready for me to come accept payment ^^Requests are closed!


----------



## Ashe (Apr 16, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Name: Katie
> Which Pose: 1 or 2? 1
> Gender: I am a female silly c:
> Expression: Eyes open, smiling (with mouth shut)
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^^


Spoiler


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you so much! (((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))


----------



## Ashe (Apr 16, 2014)

pollygone said:


> Can you draw Polly for me now too?



Your mayor is done! Enjoy 


Spoiler











Glad you like it, Katie ^^


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

I am so waiting for a slot c:


----------



## Ashe (Apr 16, 2014)

kyosaya said:


> Name: Mimi
> Which Pose: 2
> Gender: Female
> Expression: eyes open and smiling c:
> ...



Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^^


Spoiler












Requests will probably still be closed for a few days. I'm really busy D:


----------



## pollygone (Apr 16, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is done! Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

Your art is so cute! I'll be waiting for when a slot opens up :3


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 16, 2014)

Ashe said:


> Your mayor is finished! Enjoy ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


its soo adorable omg /)w(\ is it okay if I use it as an icon and/or on tumblr? (like as an icon or sidebar) I'll credit you, pinky-promise uvu


----------



## Ashe (Apr 16, 2014)

Ty guys!

And yup, you can use it as an icon anywhere long as there is credit!


----------



## Oprj1 (Apr 24, 2014)

im sorry if ur closed but i wanted to make this now i will pay 1,6m bells for it i know it sounds silly but i mean it

Name:Oliver
Which Pose: 2
Gender:male
Expression: eyes opened and smileing
Hair style: short(with royal crown on)
Reference pic: 
FC: 5215-0367-6020
Did you add me to your Friends list yet?: YES!!!

side note i dont know how to make it into a spoiler im new so sorry its silly i now it


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ohmygosh your art is too cute! I'll be checking back cuz I want to order both of my mayors!


----------



## Soopah (May 3, 2014)

So adorable! ;3;
I'll be waiting to see if you're taking requests again. :3


----------



## raimon (May 4, 2014)

also lurking for re-open!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (May 13, 2014)

Lurking for openings!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 14, 2014)

Also lurking so I can get my alternate style done. ^_^


----------



## BitterCoffee (May 23, 2014)

Theyre adorable!:3 I would love one when you're taking requests again!*^*


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 24, 2014)

These are really cute! :3 I'll be lurking for when you're taking requests again.


----------



## Oblivia (May 24, 2014)

The OP hasn't been active on the forums in a month...

That said, he or she does have some pretty adorable artwork. ^_^


----------

